# Recommended Individual French Pastry Recipe/Cookbooks...?



## treg (Mar 12, 2015)

Looking for recommendations on an excellent individual french pastry recipe/cookbook...

To make desserts like these -





  








Desserts 2.jpg




__
treg


__
May 14, 2015








Thanks!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@TREG

I'm pretty old so the books I list will be dated for most. If you are looking for a classical type pastry there are a couple of fairly good ones.

Michel & Albert Roux have a pretty good series.

Roland Bileux & Alain Escoffier also have a good series.

I can personally recommend any books by Yves Thuries and Gaston Lenotre.

I can look in my library tonight for others.


----------



## cremedelacreme (Aug 19, 2010)

one of the best books you might find (expensive though) is...

the advanced pastry chef by bo friberg

they sell it on amazon.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Bo Friberg is an excellent choice. I have "The Professional Pastry Chef", which i believe is similar.

The book i have been hooked on lately is Patisserie by William and Suzue Curley.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's been using lately: https://www.sfbi.com/baking-supplies/books


----------



## sylvain derache (May 15, 2015)

try michalak is good book to start


----------

